# Gun-free mall removes signs



## Grenadier (Dec 10, 2007)

Interesting, but it appears that they have finally shown some common sense:

http://joemerchant24.blogspot.com/2007/12/report-from-westroads.html

http://jerrythegeek.blogspot.com/2007/12/omaha-mall-update.html

Either that, or they're smelling lawsuits...


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 10, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> Interesting, but it appears that they have finally shown some common sense:
> 
> http://joemerchant24.blogspot.com/2007/12/report-from-westroads.html
> 
> ...


 

My money's on lawsuits.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 10, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> My money's on lawsuits.


Ya think?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 10, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> My money's on lawsuits.


 
I think it is a guarantee!


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 10, 2007)

Don't get too excited yet.  They might replace the signs with metal detectors.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 10, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Don't get too excited yet.  They might replace the signs with metal detectors.


Oh great, that means I gotta leave my blade (folder) in the flippin car now? sheesh...


----------



## searcher (Dec 11, 2007)

Here is a little think you can print, cut, and hand out to business owners to help them understand how you feel on the subject:

http://www.macvanmaps.com/nogunnomoney.pdf

You may have to alter the back to accomodate your state, but it is what we are doing here in kansas.


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 11, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Don't get too excited yet.  They might replace the signs with metal detectors.



Two words:  zip gun


----------



## Blindside (Dec 11, 2007)

newGuy12 said:


> Two words: zip gun


 
Zip guns are just as detectable through a metal detector as any other gun.  You still need a metal barrel and a cased bullet.  If it needs more effort than that, and you want to cause a massacre in a restricted area, you might as well just shoot the one or two security gaurds at the metal detector and walk on through. Or simply shoot everyone backed up in line waiting to go through the metal detector.  

Lamont


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 11, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Don't get too excited yet. They might replace the signs with metal detectors.


 

Gotta love that online shopping!


----------

